# Waaaay too nervous!



## 18179 (Mar 18, 2007)

My sister recently went on a cruise and showed me some photos from her trip. A 30 minute submarine ride, cramped with people and no washroom.I started to feel panicky just looking at the photo! There's no way I could go on that and enjoy myself. Such a shame really how we're held back from enjoying things in life.I hope someone comes up with a good cure soon.


----------



## 14480 (Sep 3, 2006)

I agree. Isn't it crazy how just looking at something can bring up so many emotions, physical sensations and reactions? I also agree how sad it is how our illness(es) can take us from so many things in life. But I try to think positive about all the things in my life I love and can still do and be a part of. Besides, no one is perfect or fearless or can do anything.


----------



## Rachel (Dec 31, 1998)

...


----------



## 20088 (Apr 11, 2007)

I'm with you guys all the way. Anytime I go someplace new the first thing I do is scope out the bathroom! Sad! Wouldn't it be fabulous to be able to just pick up and go and do things whenever you wanted? I try to force myself constantly to step outside my "safety zone" not going more than an hour away from home if possible. I hate that feeling, so I push myself, don't get me wrong, I go on vacation...with my family. I have avoided serious traveling with friends and my boyfriend for years! They all know I have IBS but talking about it with them and then experiencing the ol' attack of diahrrea with them is way different! My dad was home for r&r from Iraq and my family decided to go on vacation, I just had my gall bladder out 2 weeks ago so I was even more nervous about flying! I thought, "I don't know this "new" body yet"! So we ended up driving to a place about 5 hours away and the whole time I felt horrible because it was cold and rainy and if it weren't for me my family could have gone to the beach! I'm tired of holding my loved ones back!


----------

